# R34 Gtr polished engine parts



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi 

I'm looking for R34 Gtr polished engine bay bits to dress it up a little , washer bottle etc

Anyone got nice bits to sell let me know

Thanks John


----------

